# The horror...the horror...



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

Just a really strange avatar I found on another forum.

I present to you....[deleted in favor of better judgement]

It's horrid but, I just can't take my eyes off of it....


----------



## miahoyhoy (Jul 23, 2002)

Eeeewwwwww.


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

lmao!!!!
make the bad man go awaaaaaaaaaaaay!
....although now that we're desensitized, let us-with great trembling-approach the portals of:

http://www.livejournal.com/users/krautboy/243291.html

"I am the way into the city of woe
I am the way to a forsaken people...
Abandon all hope ye who enter here!"


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I should delete the thread on principle alone. That is nasty. Remeber we do have kids coming to the site for research. Not sure if this falls under "Safe for the Whole Family".


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

Redace:
What a bunch of nerds!!! 

*cough* I am seeing the midnight showing of episode 3 *cough*


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

OK, now I wanna see what the fuss is all about. PM/email me the link?

tx,
doc


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

WARNING: DO NOT LOOK DIRECTLY AT LINK. DOING SO MAY RESULT IN HEADACHE, NAUESEA, DRY MOUTH, BLINDNESS, SPASTIC BOWELS, AND/OR DEATH.

I present to you...Hasselcrotch


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Arrggghhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!My eyes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redace1960 (Apr 1, 2005)

remember those 'disco mirrors' in the seventies with the lights in them? and it looked like there was a big tunnel inside it? and it got smaller and smaller but it was all the same mirror with lights in it? and if you were looking at yourself it looked like there were thousands of you going back and back and back into this big tunnel of mirrors and blinky lights?
.............i forgot my point.


----------



## thetincook (Jun 14, 2002)

So Chrose, do the carpets match the drapes?


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Back when I was young and had hair that I actually went to a barber and had cut, he had a mirror in front of me and one in back, so I used to sit there and try to count the layers of images.

no big deal.

doc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

A girl....err... a guy.......err a gi....gu.......never tells!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

